

Gash:  Ruby Hash interface to Git - qhoxie
http://judofyr.net/posts/its-a-gash-gash-gash.html

======
iamwil
Correct me if I'm wrong, but I suppose this means you can use git as a backend
for a ruby based web app that wants to keep track of histories.

That's kinda neat, as Git was written to be a file system anyway.

